# how much green tea?



## joey2005 (Oct 12, 2004)

And when should you have it? should you have a small portion every meal?


----------



## LAM (Oct 12, 2004)

2 cups a day for fat loss...I like to get one cup in the am and another mid afternoon...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 12, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> 2 cups a day for fat loss...I like to get one cup in the am and another mid afternoon...



joeys gonna start drinking a gallon with every meal


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2004)

lol I usually have 2 or 3 cups of green tea and a cup of coffee, god I love my lovely lovely caffine


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 12, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> joeys gonna start drinking a gallon with every meal


  I'm sure he will. he did admit he is on an 'extreme' cut.


----------



## joey2005 (Oct 12, 2004)

lol! thanks for input guys. Ill stick to 2 cups though .. I weighed myself today and weighed 197lbs...so im losing !


----------

